# Noob seekin help with BW400CN



## MDNZZ (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all, new to the forum and looking for a little help. I recently acquired a load of BW400CN film amongst some colour and infra red films at a bargain price so thought I'd give it a go. Now found out I can't develop it myself (%#$@^) so take it to local camera spec to process for me. Right that part was easy, get the negatives into the darkroom for printing and have found one roll continuously gives me "fog" on the prints. I wondered if this was on all so went thru and did a few prints of other rolls, they all came out great ( well best as can be expected for me  ). After some research on the film itself I mow realise that the make up of the film is completely different to normal film and that this may be the cause of the problem, also the film was expired (1yr) but has been stored correctly (bought it all of a pro selling up an leaving cause of the quakes). If anyone has experienced this problem or may know if the negs can be saved so that I can get a decent print out of it. Many thanks in advance


----------



## ann (Jul 27, 2011)

These have been processed in color chemistry, so they have a strong color cast.  You need to use a higher contrast grade filter and long exposure times,

Can you post a "fogged" print, it would help to ID the problem?


----------



## MDNZZ (Jul 30, 2011)

Cheers Ann, have used contrast filter up to 5, have had exposures upto 30sec,  Sorry have to get hold of a scanner to upload the negs tho it was mainly only showing up in the printing this makes me think that maybe there is a conflict in the solutions being used?? The fault seems to be one only a few pictures in the one roll, after some more work in the darkroom I managed to produce some reasonable prints but still not of the ones going 'foggy'.


----------

